# Axolotl Spitting out worms



## Sheena22 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, new to this site :2thumb:

I have to axolotls a wild type and a leucistic.

Wildtype is around 6-7 inches and the other about 12-13 maybe even more! 

So Ive just been unfairly deleted off of another forum, and my big axolotl is spitting out worms and im not sure what to do, she never rejects food ever! Thought it may be the worms but i tried them on my other axolotl after i had throughouly rinsed them and he scoffed them!

So should i worry or maybe shes just not hungry? She ate one yesterday! x

Thank you sheena22


----------



## Sheena22 (Oct 24, 2011)

And i am an egg ? haha how cool  love this site already!


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*Axolotls*

There are different types of worms, some of which are not accepted by certain axolotls, i dont know its name but there is a strippy yellowish one which some axolotls refuse to eat , whilst others eat them only if they are very hungry. Axolotls do take worms from you when they are not hungry and then spit them out, i think its just a reflex to grab things that go past their nose. Another reason for axolotls spitting worms out is because they are too big, if its your smaller one spitting them out try breaking the worm in half.


----------



## Sheena22 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry it was the big one, they are all the same batch of worms some which were fed to the big axie yesterday, they are small enough for both of them to eat  They are dendrobena night crawlers i think? 

Just worried shes always hungry as she is such a beast of an axolotl  Not fat just festively plump haha even though xmas isnt even here yet maybe just an off day for her?

Any one got any good links for earthworms as my supplier has been letting me down lately ?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotls*

Adult axolotls have different feeding patterns, some will eat every day whilst others are happy to eat a two/three times a week. If your axolotl is not losing weight it is probally hitting the worms as a reflex and then spitting them out because it is not hungry.


----------

